# تأملات من الكتاب المقدس عن قوة الغفران



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2010)

كنت اظن ان الغفران لشخص اساء الى تعنى اننى لا انتقم منه و اتوقف عن ان اتمنى له الشر و هذا فى حد ذاته كان  تحدى صعب. عندما تتأمل فى كلمة الله تجد ان هناك مفهوم مختلف تماما عن هذا المفهوم. 
الله يطلب انك تحب عدوك، و ان تصلى من اجل المسيئين لك.   فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه.وان عطش فاسقه.لانك ان فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على راسه. . رو 12:20  

المسيح التمس العذر للذين صلبوه و طلب لهم الفغران    فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون  لو  23:34

الله يقول لك ان مهما كانت قسوة و عناد الانسان، فامام المحبة و الغفران يستسلم و يضعف و تخور قوته. اى ان المحبة تقوى على كل جبروت.
لن تستطيع ان تغفر و ان  تسامح من القلب الا اذا طلبت المساعدة من الله لانك فى الحقيقة امامك عدو اخر سيعمل جاهدا ان يوحى لك بان الاهانة كبيرة.... اين الكرامة..... انت هو المجنى عليك......
فاهزم عدوك الحقيقى اولا  بطلب القوة من الله.  

عندما تغفر للاخر هناك تاثير عليك انت ايضا لا يقل قوة عن تاثيره على هذا الشخص.  عندما تغفر من القلب بقوة من الله،   فستتمتع بشعور جديد لم تحسه من قبل.  هو شعور بانك فعلا تحب هذا الشخص و على استعداد لمساعدته….فرح عجيب،   نصرة  و احساس بانك تحلق فوق الارض  بحرية…... شعور تعجز الكلمات عن وصفه.....   

يا يسوع المسيح انت المعلم الصالح، انت علمتنا الغفران فى الموعظة على الجبل، انت بذلت ظهرك للسياط من اجلى و تحملت اكليل لشوك و صلبت و سفك دمك كى تغفر  خطيتى.
اعطنى ان ادرك هذه المحبة و ان احيا حياة الغفران دائما….. أمين​


----------



## عادل نسيم (6 فبراير 2010)

*أختي الموقرة روزى 86 *
*( عندما تغفر من القلب بقوة من الله  ) تحس بـ ( فرح عجيب ، نصرة وإحساس بأنك تحلق فوق الأرض بحرية ) ما أقوي تعبيراتك الجميلة الرب يسوع المسيح يبارك كل معاني الكلمات الجميلة ويوفقك*


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2010)

*
الله يقول لك ان مهما كانت قسوة و عناد الانسان، فامام المحبة و الغفران يستسلم و يضعف و تخور قوته. اى ان المحبة تقوى على كل جبروت.
لن تستطيع ان تغفر و ان تسامح من القلب الا اذا طلبت المساعدة من الله لانك فى الحقيقة امامك عدو اخر سيعمل جاهدا ان يوحى لك بان الاهانة كبيرة.... اين الكرامة..... انت هو المجنى عليك......
فاهزم عدوك الحقيقى اولا بطلب القوة من الله. 
------+--------

تأملات فى منتهى الرووووعه


جميله جدا

شكرا ليكم

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا عادل

ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي يا استاذي لمرور حضرتك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2010)

تأملات جميله جدا يا روزى 
ميرررسى على التأملات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2010)

نورت يا كوكو بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يدينا نعمة الغفران...ويخلينا نغفر دايما
ربنا يبارك مجهودكم
سلام المسيح لك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي جدا علي كلامك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------

